# Gandalf in 'Friends'



## Veramir

I just watched the episode of 'Friends' where Ross and Chandler get real excited because their old friend from highschool is coming to town, and they call him Gandalf because he is the 'party wizard'! I just thought it was funny considering i haven't watched Friends in ages and it just happened to be that one, i'd totally forgotten about it!
~V~


----------



## Ithrynluin

Yes I remember that episode. Their friend was nicknamed Gandalf because he's supposed to be hilariously funny. I never thought of Gandalf (the LOTR character) as being a comedian. 

Anyway, Joey doesn't know who Gandalf is supposed to be so Chandler and Ross ask him '_Didn't you read the Lord of the Rings in High-school?_' and Joey answers '_No I had sex in High school!_'


----------



## Veramir

Thats the one! Awwwwwww so funny!!!
~V~


----------



## BlackCaptain

Teheh... I remember that episode... Well actualy I only remember that line... But it's funny none-the-less!


----------



## Celebthôl

Isnt that where they go on some massive cruise thing all over NYC with the "party" (whatever its called) i cant remember it perfectly...


----------



## Ithrynluin

It is Season 4, Episode 9. You can read about it here.

I'm something of a Friends fan.


----------



## Celebthôl

Arent we all ...infact, im gonna start up a guild on it  woot woot


----------



## Veramir

Friends is great! I have every single video which is quite sad really! I can't help it!!!


----------



## Boromir

I'm sorry but I hate Friends. No offense to anyone, I just do.


----------



## faila

friends is pretty bad. If you want a funny show watch the simpsons.


----------



## Ithrynluin

It's no good quarrelling over taste. Different things appeal to different people.


----------



## BlackCaptain

> _Originally posted by faila _
> *friends is pretty bad. If you want a funny show watch the simpsons. *


You're a smart person faila


----------



## Veramir

k, well now we've established that some people prefer other programmes to others!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin

OK I thought I might just add this. I was watching Friends a few minutes ago, just the beggining. Rachel, Monica and Pheobe were talking. Monica and Pheobe were telling Rachel about a woman inpowerment book they read. They were like 'There's the wind, and the men have their lightning...' and then Rachel goes 'Kind of like The Hobbit?' and Pheobe went 'No it's nothing like The Hobbit'. I kept wondering if they really said the Hobbit and I thought it was kind of funny. One of the script writers of Friends must like LOTR. Has anyone else seen this episode?


----------

